# Dolby Atmos support a possibility?



## agent009 (Oct 14, 2010)

So Comcast demo'd Dolby Atmos support on their X1 boxes at CEDIA. Any idea if these Bolts will be able to support it? This might make me dump the TiVo currently residing in the home theater room.

http://corporate.comcast.com/comcast-voices/your-home-theatre-system-is-about-to-get-even-better


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But what will Comcast be using Atmos with, their crappy streamed content? If so Atmos with a Blu-ray Disc makes more sense.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo should be able to pass through anything. However they'd need a decoder to support the PCM output mode. Decoders aren't cheap to license, especially the high end codecs, so I'd be willing to bet that we wont see Atmos (or DTS, DD-HD, etc...)


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I think a license is required for Dolby Atmos bitstream pass through although I suspect a less expensive license than required to decode and output PCM. Is the Bolt hardware capable? I don't know but suspect it is if the chip being used is capable. I can't imagine we will see any form of Dolby Atmos handling with the current Bolt hardware.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DOes Vudu on the Bolt have access to the 12 Vudu 4K titles available? If so then it could be tested. Since some of those titles are DD+ Atmos titles. They are available from Vudu on the Roku 4.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/movies/roku-4-exclusive-vudu-titles/

EDIT: I guess they aren't on Vudu on the Bolt. They are exclusive to Vudu on the ROku 4 for now.


----------

